# Empress Hotel: worth the $$?



## Laurie (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll be in Victoria for a night... is the Empress worth a splurge? I got a reservation for the night we're arriving (late), following many hours in the air, for $113. It seems kind of silly when we'll barely be awake to enjoy it, but that did seem like a deal.


----------



## Victoria (Jan 29, 2006)

You have got the Empress for a great price - take it!  If you can request a room with a view - even better!  The location is the best for a one night visit.  It is right downtown, across from our wonderful Provincial Museum, the buses to Butchart Gardens leave from the front of the building - you have it all right there!  Have a great time, and let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## labguides (Jan 29, 2006)

I was disappointed with our room at the Empress -- it was definitely not their top room. But.. it was fun to stay at the Empress and the location is perfect. We would return to the Empress for the location.


----------



## BevL (Jan 29, 2006)

It's an old OLD hotel, so the rooms will probably be small - I've never stayed there.  But if you like a sense of history and a good location, it can't be beat.

Bev


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 29, 2006)

We got a good deal on a room at the Empress 2-3 years ago and loved it. Our standard room was actually quite large and you could not be in a better location in Victoria. We took our kids to high tea at the Empress and, though I remember it as being somewhat aggravating at the time (kids fighting and not liking the expensive finger sandwiches), they all remember it in a very positive light. I would definitley stay at the Empress!


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 30, 2006)

For my 10th wedding anniversary we used air miles and stayed at the Delta in Victoria.  We loved it as it was on the other side of the harbour from the EMpress and the government buildings. Seeing the buildings lit up from our room across the harbour was gorgeous. I've always thought it had to be better than the EMpress because of the view.   The downside (or upside if you're a fitness fanatic) is it meant about a 5-10 minute walk into the main part of town right where the Empress is.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 11, 2006)

I had to cancel my Empress res just now - my flight to Victoria tomorrow is CANCELLED due to snow storm in northeast, where it was routed thru, and they can't get me there for 2 more days, so I'd have to cut my trip short, and have to spring for another hotel somewhere else en route.  Haven't decided what to do yet...


----------

